# Memorial Video For Glady....



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Our male was neautered before they went in the cage with him and I also took her in for her front leg the vet said it was mites.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTLfQm6sBMA


----------



## RubyFire (Sep 2, 2012)

R.I.P Glady
You will always be remembered


Love,
RubyFire


You will be missed. You were loved, cared for, and cuddled. You will never be forgotten, you were strong in times of pain and hardship but never let it get you down. You will always be remembered


----------



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm so sorry. What a lovely video you made for her, may Glady Rest in Peace.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. She really had a huge love for life and loved just snuggling and bruxing while you petted her. She was a good girl and she's playing hard over the rainbow bridge,but we still miss her.


----------



## coffeegirl (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm so sorry about your girl. She seemed like such a sweetie. May she rest in peace.


----------

